
Internet is generally slow, whats going on? - gressquel
I get cloudflare error on HN sometimes. Reddit gives errors and then. All crypto exchanges are loading very slowly (and values are crashing suddenly).<p>Twitter is full of complains of slow internet. Is there an attack ongoing?
======
PaulHoule
I think there was a frenzy around "Who's hiring?" this month on HN. (For
instance, some people seemed to be running downvoting and/or upvoting bots
aimed at job postings w/o salary ranges.) HN took measures to protect itself
from overload and you might have noticed that.

Crypto has its own problems. The Bitcoin network is overloaded; probably at
one point the issue was people motivated by greed buying huge amounts of
Bitcons, pretty soon people will be like "Dude where's my money" and will
create even higher loads pulling their money out.

